# How about a wood auction



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

] http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=13177&flash
Just had to post this, look around, It might be near you!:agree: Check out the calander on there sight. There are other places listed, and it goes on all year.


----------

